# Do rats hold grudges? :c



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

So today I was trying to teach my youngest "Shoulder" basically climb up me to my shoulder. My sister had said he got him to do it a few times without a word, so I decided to turn it into a trick. Reminder, I'm these guys favorites. Only ones they will let pet for long periods of times and I get 98% of the kisses. So I was trying to teach him shoulder and I'm not sure if it was the tone or what, but he did it without a treat, then when I Started using "Shoulder" he would back away and walk away until I called him back. So I would keep saying shoulder! Shoulder! and lead with the treat. He would not come and he ran away in fear in fact. So I chased him around and picked him up and he was squeaking and wanted nothing to do with me. No biting or anything, just doesn't want me to be by him. Did he think I was telling him no? Is this something he's going to remember forever and it'll hurt him ever trusting me to teach him a trick again? I just feel awful :c

Their current list known tricks is.
Hand
Spin
Go back to cage
(Not really a trick) No.


----------



## Jennythewatt (Oct 14, 2013)

Honestly, I think that if there was a misunderstanding, he will forget. I had to take my friendliest to the vet and she really hated the experience, and then she would not let me pick her up for about a day and a half. Now she is friendlier than ever.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Don't worry! he will forget/forgive you in no time. Maybe he was just in a grumpy mood and didn't feel like learning. Dunno.


----------

